# hills k/d or royal canin?



## jmeader (May 25, 2011)

my vet has prescribed both for low protein and phosphorus for my 12yr old cat with very early kidney disease

we need to see which one she prefers, but i was wondering which is best for her needs or are they both the same

the royal canin costs a little less than the hills, the cost isnt an issue for me i just want to give her the best food for her needs


----------



## Austin (May 19, 2011)

I think there is a theory about it being the quality of protein rather than the quantity that actually matters the most, but I'd leave that to the experts on the forums to explain properly one way or the other!

Although neither Hills nor Royal Canin are warmly received by those in the know (not enough meat, too many cheap fillers), I understand that when your cat is ill you feel you want to follow the advice of your vet as much as possible; it's a frightening time. I can say from my perspective that I've had good experiences with Hills Prescription diets in the past, for what that's worth...


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I fed the Dry Hills K/D to my gang for probably 2 years and they all found it very palatable! Of course nowadays I understand that dry food is really not ideal in dealing with kidney issues and I even question the idea of reduced protein.


----------



## jmeader (May 25, 2011)

we just gave her a 100g pouch of the royal canin renal and mixed about 2 large heaped tablespoons of felix tinned fish food and shes gobbled alot of it and i made a good effort to blend it all together 

shes made an attempt to eat around the renal food so im thinking of using a food blender next time as that would mash it all together in one


----------



## Austin (May 19, 2011)

Best of luck with the new diet. I hope it all works out well for you and that you'll have many more years together with your feline friend.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

While neither food is ideal in terms of ingredients, they are after all prescription foods which have, as well as low phosphorous additional things ie B vitamins, added potassium which benefit CRF cats. Being on these diet does slow down the progression of the disease. PP even the dried renal is considered better than a 'normal' food where CRF is concerned!

I've not used either but given the choice I'd go for the one with less fillers, if indeed this applies to either the Hills or RC! A major determinant, of course is whichever one your cat will eat!


----------



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

I have both RC and Hills pouches but my cat flatly refuses to renal wet food. If you would like some PM me your details and I will send you some.

I have Chicken and Beef flavour RC and Chicken flavour Hills k/d


----------



## jmeader (May 25, 2011)

Jayne31 said:


> I have both RC and Hills pouches but my cat flatly refuses to renal wet food. If you would like some PM me your details and I will send you some.
> 
> I have Chicken and Beef flavour RC and Chicken flavour Hills k/d


Jayne we had most success mixing Felix tinned food using a 50/50 mix and we really mashed it up so it was impossible for Garfy to pick out the bits she preferred

The vet did say start with a 90/10 mix and aim to get her onto Renal only in about a week or so

Just thought i'd mention it just incase


----------



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

jmeader said:


> Jayne we had most success mixing Felix tinned food using a 50/50 mix and we really mashed it up so it was impossible for Garfy to pick out the bits she preferred
> 
> The vet did say start with a 90/10 mix and aim to get her onto Renal only in about a week or so
> 
> Just thought i'd mention it just incase


Hiya

I've been trying for well over a week and at first he will eat the mixture but after a day or so he just won't go near his food if there is any renal mixed in. He is however very taken with the RC renal biscuits so he has them along with his wet food which I mix with binders - a happy compromise for both us i think


----------

